# Derby SQL-Abfragen in Datei abspeichern



## Henry_L (11. Nov 2010)

Hi

Ist es möglich mit Derby auch eine SQL-Abfrage in einer Datei abzuspeichern? 

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
"CALL SYSCS_UTIL.SYSCS_EXPORT_TABLE (null, 'TESTTABLE', 'myfile.del', null, null, null)";
```
 kann ich zwar den Inhalt der kompletten Tabelle abspeichern. Allerdings möchte ich nur eine SQL-Abfrage á la 
	
	
	
	





```
"Select * from table where x = y"
```
 abspeichern ohne die Originaltabelle dabei ändern zu müssen.

Dank und Gruß
Henry


----------



## XHelp (11. Nov 2010)

Du willst dir alle möglichen Kombinationen der Selectabfragen generieren lassen, die in deiner Datenbank möglich sind? oO
Wenn nicht (was ich hoffe): woher soll die Datenbank wissen, welche Abfrage du jetzt genau meinst und warum die und keine andere?


----------



## Henry_L (11. Nov 2010)

Ups. Ich meinte natürlich die Ergebnisse der SQL-Abfrage. Nicht die SQL-Abfrage an sich... 



XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Wenn nicht (was ich hoffe): woher soll die Datenbank wissen, welche Abfrage du jetzt genau meinst und warum die und keine andere?



Ich habe eine Anwendung, wo die Daten in Derby abgespeichert werden. Für eine leichtere Bedienung mit der DB habe ich ein eigenes "Management Studio" gebaut. Der SQl Befehl wird dann aus der JTextArea gelesen und in einer Tabelle dargestellt. Auf Wunsch sollen nun die Ergebnisse dieser Abfrage als csv-Datei ausgegeben werden (z.B. sollen nur die Kunden aus dem PLZ Gebiet XX gelesen werden). 

Ich war übrigens blind. Denn mit 
	
	
	
	





```
SYSCS_UTIL.SYSCS_EXPORT_QUERY
```
 kann ich die Ergebnisse der SQL-Abfrage abspeichern.


----------

